# Not a clue why its there?



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

It just kills me to see stuff like this. The specs call for an offset grid strainer so he installed one alright. They know how to put it on but no clue to its purpose or function. Obviously it's purpose is to provide more knee room for the wheelchair bound but this Einstein installs it and creates less room. Not a clue he has.:no:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

They must of forget the stop protector on the cold side so that was the next best way to protect the stop


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe it was spec. for a one legged person, left leg. :jester:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> Maybe it was spec. for a one legged person, left leg. :jester:


 Man, the ADA spec's are getting pretty exacting. :whistling2:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

My guess:

Plumber couldn't turn it to the back because said plumber couldn't swing the trap because the the waterlines are in the way.

Doesn't make it right...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Wrong drain used on that lav.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Apparently he didn't have a tubing cutter that day.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Shiot work


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We need a "worst of the week" Thread for photos like this. I have one I snapped today. Its pretty dumbass.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Why are offset drains used for ADA anyway? To allow the wheelchair an extra 3" forward? I don't like them.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Some ada lavs have the drain way to the front. Some dont.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Why are offset drains used for ADA anyway? To allow the wheelchair an extra 3" forward? I don't like them.


 
Most china is compliant without the offset drain.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

This is just another example of what happens when the plumber had too much to drink the night before, came to work with a hang-over, and turned the helper loose on the job without superivision


----------

